# Tesla in autopilot crashes into two police cars at freeway speed w/o fail.



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

This time, the Tesla crashes not just into a police car, but TWO police cars at freeway speed. How did it manage to do that?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lidar probably confused be the disarray of different flashing lights.
Back to the drawing board, boys!


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

It failed to recognize the flash light waved by the traffic cop and all the traffic cones to guide to change lane.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Lidar probably confused be the disarray of different flashing lights.
> Back to the drawing board, boys!


It really sounds like the flashing lights of emergency vehicles make the tesla's drive right at them. We've heard so many stories of these tesla death traps driving into emergency vehicles now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> This time, the Tesla crashes not just into a police car, but TWO police cars at freeway speed. How did it manage to do that?


How did it manage you say ?

" TECHNOLOGY "!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

New " Improved " Lidar !

( speed sensitive)



Uber's Guber said:


> Lidar probably confused be the disarray of different flashing lights.
> Back to the drawing board, boys!


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Technology companies ... not surprising really


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> New " Improved " Lidar !
> 
> ( speed sensitive)


Lie-dar


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It really sounds like the flashing lights of emergency vehicles make the tesla's drive right at them. We've heard so many stories of these tesla death traps driving into emergency vehicles now.


A CHP cop told me the flashing lights on his car attracts freeway drunks like a moth to a flame. In 15 years they had destroyed three of his cop cars!! Fortunately he was out of the cars and never injured.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Its true.
Drunks follow lights.


goneubering said:


> A CHP cop told me the flashing lights on his car attracts freeway drunks like a moth to a flame. In 15 years they had destroyed three of his cop cars!! Fortunately he was out of the cars and never injured.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Its true.
> Drunks follow lights.


So Teslas drive like drunks? It's not a good look for Tesla on top of the other crashes they've been in.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> So Teslas drive like drunks? It's not a good look for Tesla on top of the other crashes they've been in.


Well
If YOU had to Utilize Lidar to drive
You would be Driving Impaired also !


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It really sounds like the flashing lights of emergency vehicles make the tesla's drive right at them. We've heard so many stories of these tesla death traps driving into emergency vehicles now.


You should apply for a position in Tesla's promotion department.
U have a keen eye for catchy phrasing


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

The exact vehicle was spotted moving in traffic with driver unattended to road condition ahead caught by other people. Never try to wave down or direct a moving Tesla.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> The exact vehicle was spotted moving in traffic with driver unattended to road condition ahead caught by other people. Never try to wave down or direct a moving Tesla.


nothing but death traps

yep, that's all we need are drunks hopping in those things and sending them on a suicide mission


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> nothing but death traps
> 
> yep, that's all we need are drunks hopping in those things and sending them on a suicide mission


In Japan Tesla's have a Kamikaze mode.
Wonder what China calls there's ?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Who parks in the middle of a freeway?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

SDCs have drunk nights at the bar also.


----------

